# DMR or Identti Park Bike



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

So I have a 20" and a few 26" bikes. I have been thinking about a cruiser for a while and am starting a park bike build for a customer. That has sealed the deal and I want one. I don't want to spend the money for the DMR Transition, so I have narrowed it down to the DMR Drone or the Identti P45-Comp.

*DMR Drone*










Features: 
Value priced but bomber 24" Street/Trail bike.
Rear wheel has a burly 14mm axle, 110mm spacing, 16t freewheel
Compact, nimble 4130 CrMo frame, axle pullers included
Fork: Drone 4130 CrMo rigid fork with 14mm axle dropouts, canti bosses
Steering: DMR CrMo Wingbar, forged alloy BMX stem, DMR ZipGrips
Seating: alloy seatpost, DMR Dirt Jump saddle, alloy seat clamp
Wheels: 36h front/48h rear 24" wheels with 14mm nutted axle hubs, DMR Digger 2.35" tires

*Identti*










New generation Dirt/Street/Park bike, with the front end geometry of a mountain bike combined with the stiffness and agility of a BMX rear-end
Rear wheel is 24" with 14mm axle, 110mm spacing, freewheel
Frame has CNCed 8mm thick dropouts with integrated axle tensioners
TAF 4130 double butted CrMo steel tubeset
Rear brake is hidden under the seatstays
Fork: Identiti Rebate Park 14mm butted CrMo rigid fork
Steering: DiaTech D-Cup headset, Gusset Prison bars, Git stem, Bastard grips
Seating: Gusset Lil' saddle, Gusset 4-Poster seatpost, Inertia seat clamp
Wheels: Halo 24" black Tornado MX wheels, 14mm Gusset Huka BMX hubs, Halo Twin Rail tires

I also considered the Eastern Night Train 24" but I don't want suspension and the Invisible Man/Shadow Conspiracy 24" but decided I want a little more MTB feel into it.

The Identti has some idenntti, Gusset, and Halo parts on it. The DMR is equipped with their own parts. I'm super tough on wheels but not on most anything else. I like the look of the Drone but on paper the P45 seems to be better equipped. :madman: Maybe I should buy both!  So here is the question...does anybody ride with DMR parts? Are the tough? Would you pass up the Gusset and Halo parts for DMR stuff?

Thanks


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

wow, how much are those priced at ?

I personally would go for the halo stuff. I have a tornado on the front of my ironhorse, it rocks. 

I personally would go for the identi. it looks more comfortable to ride. looks like a longer TT etc. the identi's frame just looks nicer and better built. just my 2cents though.


----------



## calma (Oct 16, 2006)

I have been riding a dmr sidekick for about 3 years, with no issues.

I ride xc, djing, urban, light dh, park, etc.

I have had a couple of good crashers and it is still in good shape other then paint. I am in the process of getting it repaited or possibly chromed???


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

my homie has the DMR Transition. the bike rocks the effin box at the park...

as far as DMR parts go, the handlebar, fork, crank arm and pedals all bent on the first day...


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

todd_freeride said:


> wow, how much are those priced at ?...


(SRP UK£ 399.99 = *$787.66*) for the DMR
(SRP UK£ 450.00 = *$886.14*) for the Identti

I'm a dealer so price isn't a big deal to me. Some more info:
DMR Drone 
12"
21.89" TT
14.96"+ CS

Identti P-45 Comp
13.6"
21.75" TT
15.16" + CS


----------



## Wayndar (Jan 13, 2004)

I'd go for the Identiti. Somehow it just looks better and the parts are nice and the frame isn't black like most all the other bikes. Also, since you're a dealer, can you order the fork v-brake adapters separately? If yes, PM me. Thanks


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> my homie has the DMR Transition. the bike rocks the effin box at the park...
> 
> as far as DMR parts go, the handlebar, fork, crank arm and pedals all bent on the first day...


Hmmm, good to know. The Drone is a less expensive version of the Transition. I'm not crazy about the color or the GT look of the P45, but it seems to be a better bike.

Thanks for the info on the DMR parts guys...I'll put the P-45 on backorder today. I have used Halos tornado's and Gusset pieces before - good stuff.


----------



## TortugaTonta (Jun 14, 2004)

Resurrected from the dead!

I came across this thread looking for info on these two bikes,

Did you buy one? Which one? What did you think?

Thanks


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

I ended up getting a DMR Transition 26 frame and Kyle got a DMR Drone.










I loved that bike, a lot of fun. I put a DJ on it with a disc front. Pegs, at one time. Trials cranks with a 18t front, all sorts of stuff. Great bike, I only sold it because I wanted gears...which I still haven't done. The current owner loves that bike.










I loved my transtion. Between the Drone and P45, I would get the Identti.


----------



## TortugaTonta (Jun 14, 2004)

Yeah, I'm thinking P45 or the 666x because it has a 135mm hub and I can swap parts I already have. But I also think about just getting a cruiser race bike, I will be riding it at the bmx track, my pump track and rarely the skate park (when I'm bored in the dead of winter). I know the race bike will be 5 pounds lighter and probably plenty durable for me, I'm just not sure about the geometry.

Or I could get one of these..


----------



## buckoW (Feb 7, 2007)

Those are cool but you need ropes and a couple friends to pack anything but the flats between transitions. You can rent those for cheap around here.


----------

